# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  J.A.U V3.0.9 New Update is Ready! [new Meps, EScreen  Calc, BugFix]

## 4gsmmaroc

*J.A.U - V3.0.9 NEW UPDATE IS READY FOR YOU!* 
 Code:
 ================================================================================
WHATS NEW? (V3.0.9):
  .)Added 11 New Meps:
    MEP_06041_016
    MEP_06041_017
    MEP_09292_009
    MEP_09917_003
    MEP_10129_006
    MEP_12209_010
    MEP_17483_016
    MEP_17568_003
    MEP_29318_002
    MEP_42490_001
    MEP_46976_002
    NUMBER OF MEPS SUPPORTED: 257
  .) Added Engeneering Screen Calculator.
  .) Corrected Richedit Bugs, like was in ZTE and DCT4++ Unlocker. 
================================================================================ 
wbr.
hari

----------

